# Mental Hospital/Insane Asylum Scene sound effects



## whodat18 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm looking for sound effects or some kind of music for this scene.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Midnight Syndicate's _Gates of Delirium_ and/or Nox Arcana's _Blackthorn Asylum_ are my suggestions.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I did an Asylum last year & have a few different SFX 's for this. I'll load a zip file in a Dropbox link for ya, swamped at work & shutting it down Oct 1st so I'll get something together for you in the next week.


----------



## whodat18 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds good thanks!


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

I would greatly appreciate that too Dark Lord, thank you!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Gore Galore/Rusty Knife - Sanitarium would be perfect, an hour long track. http://www.hauntedprops.com/product-p/cdgore6-s.htm

Or Poison Props - Insane Asylum - http://www.poisonprops.com/cd111-insane-asylum/


----------



## whodat18 (Oct 23, 2008)

I like the poison props track.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

"Ward 5" by Dead Rose Symphony and "The Dark Ride" by Prelude to a Nightmare could also work in an asylum theme.


----------



## mattdogg1223 (Oct 25, 2012)

can you send me it too darklord? would appreciate it


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Pm links sent


----------



## whodat18 (Oct 23, 2008)

Can you send me the link?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

whodat18 said:


> Can you send me the link?


Sure can, I'd be crazy not to,......lol


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

Me too your Lord ship !!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Woodsy said:


> Me too your Lord ship !!


Send your way now


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Could I get this as well please? That is if you still have it! TIA!


----------



## Nurse Catheta (Sep 3, 2018)

I would be interested in that too, if you still have it Dark Lord


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes I still have all my audio, I'll be on my main pc lil later today & will upload a zip file with my ayslum sfx & pm you the link


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Jun 6, 2009)

Dark lord, I would love to get the link also. You have helped me with files in the past. You are awesome!


----------



## Marmite (Oct 13, 2018)

I to would also really appreciate a link for this if you have the time


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll fire up the main pc tomorrow & shoot you both the zip files


----------



## Marmite (Oct 13, 2018)

Dark lord said:


> I'll fire up the main pc tomorrow & shoot you both the zip files


Thank you O Dark lord


----------



## Ifyoubuildittheywillcome (Aug 20, 2019)

Jerry Samuels (billed as Napoleon XIV), its very kooky music, the title is The Second Coming.


----------

